# tough month back home...



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Aw Im Soooo Sorry For Your Losses


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your losses. How awful to lose so many in such a short time.


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I am going home to visit her this weekend. Another of her horses is sick, but recovering. She is very shaken, and worried something is in the barn or in their feed that is making them ill. I am hoping none of the others will get sick and that whatever this is will go away. I can't imagine her sorrow if she lost another horse.

The autopsy showed all kinds of problems with Powerbar(PB), all of which were EXTREMELY puzzling, because she takes EXCELLENT care of her horses.... I don't know what to think.

Thank you for your kindness, ladies.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am sorry for your losses. I will pray that this will pass rather quickly. You are right though that death seems to happen in threes rather you are talking about animals or people. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

